# Sticky  AKFF Select June 2012



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

*AKFF Select*
June 2012









Welcome to AKFF select.

This is a virtual magazine of some of the best AKFF content produced over the month, with contributions from a variety of AKFF members (that had no idea they were contributing). The aim of AKFF select is to promote the best content to further encourage quality contributions from AKFF members. These select threads will be captured in this monthly magazine style format for the enjoyment of members and guests for all time.

The first issue in May 2012 met with much enthusiasm. Thanks for the feedback. This issue includes a couple of additional sections - Video Trip Reports and Safety. You will find over time that sections will change in number and size to match the best content for the month. Keep the excellent content rolling in and you can watch AKFF Select grow. Remember, it's the quality of *your* content that counts.

In this issue:

Trip Reports
Paulb, Sbd, Wrassemagnet, Avayak, Keza, Clarkos, AJD and Johnny have a hairy night on The Cowan River NSW.
Bdahm provides a taste of it all in a week long trip to Fraser Island Qld.
Decay provides an international feel with his return trip to Ono Fiji.
Goanywhere tells us how easily it can all go wrong on his solo trip down The Coorong SA.
Paulo gives us a wrap up of the Longtail Tuna season at The Sunshine Coast Qld.
Mingle, Eric and The Fishin' Musician exorcise their daemons at Little Snake Island Vic.
And Barrabundy tries to do justice to the fishing paradise that is The Whitsundays Qld.

Video Trip Reports
Fishbrain and StevenM take us through Cod's Country near Texas Qld.
Zoso gives a wonderful taste of the old world with France 2011 in review.

Q&A
Grinner shares and gains some knowledge on improving his shallow reef fishing for Snapper.
Squidley wants to know how to go about chasing Kingfish off the Port Augusta power plant.
Agent009 asks about the need for front and rear tie downs.
And Barrabundy asks the brains trust about what he needs to do and take on a multi-day kayak trip.

Safety
Bigdyl wants to know who carries EPIRBs offshore.
And Lachlan1998 seeks help in compiling an offshore safety equipment list.

Kayak Showroom
Jace89 shows us his new pimped Seabird Fisherman 12.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thas pretty cool kraley!

It reminds me that I never did go back and fix up that double-up photo or add some of the others I said I was going to.


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

kraley said:


> I have a very beta version of AKFF Select live for ipad users.
> 
> AKFF Select Ipad
> 
> ...


Hey Kraley. Thats fairly cool, i like it. Nice one!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok, congrats where it's due. Just brilliant.


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

Onya Ado! I didn't catch up with this little gem of yours until today. I've been a bit quiet on the forum for awhile. Nice idea. Makes it easy to read up on the best posts for the month when you don't have much time.

I wonder what I'm going to have to do to make it into the mag now? :lol:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

goanywhere said:


> I wonder what I'm going to have to do to make it into the mag now?


You could try to outdo youself, but that's probably not a good life choice. Maybe just the same excellent write-up about slightly less life threatening situations.


----------

